# SO excited....Getting first reds this week! :D



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

OK so, some of you know that I missed out on a steel blue pair from Jen Viveiros last week. I was really bummed about not being able to buy them because I've been looking for a steel blue pair for A LONG TIME. Well, I found the next best thing. :-D I ordered 3 red juvies yesterday. Parents are in this auction...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1301430607

I know it's sort of a gamble because it is unsure that I'll get a good pair or if I'll even get both sexes in the mix, but hey, I went for it anyways.;-)

They're getting shipped out tomorrow and should be here either Wednesday or Thursday. 

I CAN'T wait until I recieve them and later breed them!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. I was looking at that auction as well. Post pics when you get them I want to see the quality... maybe he still has more left.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol I couldn't resist. Great deal IMO...And sure thing!

He relisted the auction so I'm pretty sure he has more.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pics too! I was going to buy from that seller but weren't to sure...


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see the babies when you get them! I just recently began getting into reds, and just bought a super red HMPK pair on aquabid today!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

They got shipped out earlier today.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am very excited for you! You will have to come by next week and let me take a look at them......


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, the parents look awesome! I hope you get a good breeding pair out of them.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Karen, sure thing...Just let me know exactly when I could go sometime this or next week.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey.. how was your experience with the seller? Some of his feed back mentioned him being rude.. which I don't want to deal with.. especially if I'm going to fork over $30 plus shipping on unproven fish.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't he has rude at all actually...He's a pretty good seller IMO.
I think you should go for it and buy some reds


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Great deal Beat. Plus you still get the enjoyment of watching them grow up. 

I read the sellers listing, 300-400 fry, that is insane. If I were in their shoes I do the same thing. No way I could handle that many jars.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm going to post up some stuff for sale... hopefully if enough people buy this crap I can get the money to bid.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Beat, Plan on coming one day next week......I think you are on Spring break??.......I have my Grandkids all next week but we can work around the little pistols lol


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wohoo! They're here! 
It looks like I got 2 females and 1 male, exactly what I wanted. Right now all 3 look cambodian, but if they're red,the color will show as the mature. I'll get pictures up in a bit...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

And here are the pictures of the male and one of the females....The females are really nice CLEAN cambodians and the male is going to be a red when he matures. He looks so good right now, and he is straight out of the growout! I can't wait to see what he turns into in 1 or 2 weeks of being "jarred." He looks like he might be BF too....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He is a BF.........That cambo female on the bottom is GORGEOUS!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They look really nice! I agree that last female is amazing... now I REALLY want to get some of these guys.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
Yeah that last female is great! Jackie, you should totally go for it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The Cambodian female is very nice. She has a nice long outer caudal ray and sharp caudal edges.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If he reposts the auction I'll bid when I get paid friday.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love red Bettas! If I ever breed, it will definitely be with some kind of red. They are my favorite. They are SO pretty, 1f2f.


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

They are adorable!! That female is just stunning!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Here are some more pictures...

This is the female you all like... ;-)








And this is the other female....They're twins :lol:








And another picture of the male...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, I love them all!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All 3 of them are beautiful!! They'll probably brighten up very nicely after they settle into their new homes.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Was the auction you bid on for 3 fish? I thought it was for 6?

I was leaning towards not bidding but that female sealed the deal for me. I've been wanting reds since before I started breeding but could never find any ones I really liked.

I'm also considering getting this guy... thoughts? Not show quality but perhaps some potential down the road.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

The original auction was for 6 fish, but I emailed the seller and asked him if we could break the deal in half. So 3 fish for half the price of the original auction. 

That male looks decent, but I think we should wait for some of the more experienced breeders to "critique" him...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm still amazed at the iridescence in all the reds these days. In 1989, Ed McGehee gave me a bunch of red ST and DT that had absolutely no iridescence, just some black edging on the scales. I'm guessing that the iridescence was introduced by crossing back with HM blue to develop HM reds.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some better pictures of the females ...

First picture is of female #1 the rest are of female #2.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Absolutely lovey girls you have Beat!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

So pretty! I'd love to have a Cambodian, but I love my bright red girl (the one in my avatar).


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh I just bought 2 females that lOok exactly like that from petco except there crowntail females. Does that make them Cambodian?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok.. I raised enough money to cover the auction cost (but not shipping ) so I'm putting in a bid tomorrow! I think I'm going to get all 6, choose the ones I like the best after they've grown up a bit, and sell the rest.

Not gonna get that red male.. I think if I keep waiting patiently something really nice is going to pop up in the US eventually.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Can't wait until you order/recieve your 6 mystery reds Jackie!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Ok.. I raised enough money to cover the auction cost (but not shipping ) so I'm putting in a bid tomorrow! I think I'm going to get all 6, choose the ones I like the best after they've grown up a bit, and sell the rest.
> 
> Not gonna get that red male.. I think if I keep waiting patiently something really nice is going to pop up in the US eventually.


1fish2fish red fish new fish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

pdxBetta said:


> 1fish2fish red fish new fish?


 
Rofl!! :lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I get tongue tied even saying that in my head! LOL... that is SO going to be the title of my thread when I post pics of em


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

They are nice red ones


----------

